# Gui Designer



## Guest (10. Jul 2008)

Ich suche einen guten Gui Designer für SWT Guis, welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich benutze Eclipse.


----------



## foobar (10. Jul 2008)

Benutz die Suchfunktion!!!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jul 2008)

@foobar: er fragt nach einer empfehlung ... bzw nach was hast du gesucht? "swt designer" bringt in diesem unterforum nicht gerade ein berauschendes ergebnis!

von dem hört man immer wieder:  
http://www.instantiations.com/windowbuilder/swtdesigner/download.html?id=2

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php - ich glaub da tut sich nicht mehr viel

http://www.cloudgarden.com/jigloo/ kenn ich auch noch

hab aber mit allen 3 noch nicht gearbeitet. ich hab bis jetzt nur mit swing gearbeitet und da kenn ich nichts das dem jformdesigner das wasser reichen kann


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab bis jetzt nur mit swing gearbeitet und da kenn ich nichts das dem jformdesigner das wasser reichen kann



Dito. Nach dem JFD kommt ne Lücke, dann Netbeans und dann lange gar nichts. Aber für SWT? Hm...


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jul 2008)

irgendwann wird dieses thema der java se gemeinde das genick brechen.. wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, sehen 90% aller java anwendungen echt mieß aus, das liegt meiner meinung daran, dass es nicht wirklich einen kostenlosen guten gui designer gibt.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> irgendwann wird dieses thema der java se gemeinde das genick brechen.. wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, sehen 90% aller java anwendungen echt mieß aus, das liegt meiner meinung daran, dass es nicht wirklich einen kostenlosen guten gui designer gibt.



Den Zusammenhang sehe ich so nicht. Die Verfügbarkeit von The Gimp und reichlich Text-/CSS-Editoren führt auch nicht dazu, dass alle Websites supertoll aussehen... "Form follows function", wie man so schön sagt. Die Firmen der Welt sind voll von übel aussehenden Anwendungen, teils sogar noch mit DOS-Oberfläche, aber they get the job done.

Es fehlt mehr am Willen und der Pinke-Pinke. Meist ist man doch froh, wenn ein Projekt nicht allzu weit hinter dem Zeitplan fertig wird, die Kernfeatures halbwegs fehlerfrei implementiert sind und das Ding nicht dauernd absemmelt. Design steht hinten an...

Primär geht es auch gar nicht um das Aussehen, sondern um Usability und davon muss man schlichtweg auch etwas verstehen und dies schon früh ins Anwendungsdesign einfließen lassen. Ist auch bei Games nicht anders: Tolle Grafik beeindruckt bloß 5 Minuten. Wenn die Umsetzung ürre ist, landet das Ding schnell in der Ecke / auf ePay.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jul 2008)

Ich behaupte immer noch, das man, wenn mein sein Handwerkzeug beherscht, für eine Release-fertige GUI (not just the looks, but the functionality) mit einem GUI Designer nicht schneller ist, als das selbe von Hand zu coden.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Jul 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich behaupte immer noch, das man, wenn mein sein Handwerkzeug beherscht, für eine Release-fertige GUI (not just the looks, but the functionality) mit einem GUI Designer nicht schneller ist, als das selbe von Hand zu coden.



Dürfte auf den Einzelfall ankommen. Z.B. ist auf Mac und iPhone ist Xcode mit seinen Möglichkeiten schon recht heftig schnell dabei funktionierende Protoypen zu erzeugen. Das gilt für andere Plattformen und ihre entsprechenden Tools in ähnlichem Maße. Und so ein Prototyp hilft schon ungemein schnell mal mit einer Idee zu spielen, einen Eindruck zu bekommen, etc.

Ich empfinde es durchaus als naheliegend und sinnvoll einen visuellen Ansatz zu verfolgen um einen visuellen Effekt zu erzielen. Man könnte als Gamer die netten Viecher in Spore sicher auch mit einer Skriptsprache wie in Povray stöpseln - aber wer würde das wollen?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jul 2008)

Beim Prototyping gebe ich dir recht. Nützlich um sich die Sache vorstellen zu können. Ich ertappe mich dabei, auf die Schnelle einen Prototyp in zB. Netbeans zusammen zu klicken, dann in meine Stamm-IDE Eclipse zu wechseln und das Ding old-fashioned komplett von Hand zu schreiben, weil mir GUI-Builder nur noch auf die Nerven gehen, sobald es darum geht, komplexe Abläufe einzubauen.
Den VE würde ich tatsächlich verwenden um ein Grundgerüst zu bauen, wenn er mehr JFace Widgets und Eclipse Forms unterstützen würde. Einfach weil er vielleicht weniger komfortabel als Matisse ist, es dafür aber _mein_ Code ist und er mich nicht an eine bestimmte IDE bindet.
Naja, zum Glück hat der VE wieder ein Entwicklerteam


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2008)

Ich kann diese ganze Guibuildereuphorie nicht verstehen. Die meisten GUIbuilder sind kaum zu bedienen, generieren Code den man nicht gebruachen kann und sobald man selber in den Code eingreifen will geht gar nichts mehr.
Wenn man einen vernünftigen Layoutmanager wie JGoodies Formlayout verwendet, hat man fats genauso schnell eine GUI zusammen gebaut d.h. alle Komponenten sind an der Stelle an der sie hin gehören. Aber dann gehts ja erst richtig los: 
- Binding, 
- Validierung
- Workflows implementieren
- Customwidgets entwerfen
- Widgets an die eigenen Anforderungen anpassen Celleditoren, Cellrenderer etc.
All das sind zeitintensive Tasks und nicht das positionieren einer Tablekomponente. Bei all diesen fortgeschrittenen Tasks der GUIentwicklung kann dir kein GUIbuilder helfen.
Was wir wirklich brauchen wäre Rapidapplication for Java a la Delphi oder VB. Da kann man wirkich fast alles per WYSIWYG erstellen.
Just my 2 cents


----------

